# Frameset



## glen (18. August 2003)

hallo!
Ich habe eine Frage und in der Suche habe ich auch nix passendes gefunden...und zwar habe ich ein Frameset definiert:....

<html>
<head></head>

<frameset rows="25%,75%">
<frame src="oben.php" name="oben">

<frameset cols="25%,75%">
<frame src="left.php">
<frame src="jock15/start.php" name="main">
</frameset>

</html>

Und wenn ich die Seite nun angucke wird der untere Teil aufeinmal ganz grau und man sieht den Inhaltt auch nicht mehr...wieso?! Vertragen sich PHP und Framesets nicht? 
Und wie mache ich z.B. das sich im ganzen Frameset eine neue Seite öffnet wenn man sich einloggt ? 

Erst wollte ich ja kein Frameset machen, sondern die Frames mit Tabellen simulieren, aber Tabellen gehen ja nie ganz an den Rand irgendwie ^^

Ihr versteht?! Könnt ihr mir auch helfen?!

Ich hoffe


----------



## Mark (18. August 2003)

Hi!

Auf den ersten Blick geht mir ein </frameset> ab:

<frameset rows="25%,*">
___ <frame src="oben.php" name="oben">
___ <frameset cols="25%,*">
______ <frame src="left.php">
______ <frame src="jock15/start.php" name="main">
___ </frameset>
</frameset>

Und wenn Du bei einem Link TARGET="_top" angibst, dann wird nicht in ein Frame, sondern das ganze Fenster neu "bestückt"...

Davon ganz abgesehen gehen beim Explorer Tables durchaus bis zum Rand; ich hatte nur immer Probleme mit'm Netscape (der aber ja eh nie macht, was man will).


----------



## glen (18. August 2003)

Hm ne an dem </framese> liegt es auch nicht......und bei mir gehen die Tabellen nicht ganz a den Rand ^^


----------



## Mark (18. August 2003)

@Rand:
dann solltest Du mal:
<FRAME SRC="randlos.html" NAME="randlos" FRAMEBORDER=0 MARGINWIDTH=0 MARGINHEIGHT=0>
ausprobieren...


----------



## He@dkiller (18. August 2003)

Hi glen...

Wenn du Tabellen ganz an den Rand (oben, unten, links oder rechts) bekommen willst, dann formatiere die Tabelle wie folgt:

*<table border="0" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheigth="0">* Mit marginwidth und marginheigth sagt man auch dem Netscape-Browser, das er die Tabellen ganz am Rand machen soll *gg*

Damit sollte es funzen  

Ansonsten geh mal hier guggen: PHP: Frames nachladen 

@Board-Mods: Verzeiht das ich diesen Link gepostet habe....  

Gr33tz He@dkiller


----------



## glen (19. August 2003)

Achsooooooooo

Ich probier es gleich mal...

dankeeeeeeee euch beiden


----------



## glen (19. August 2003)

Also mit der Tabelle habe ich nun einmal gemacht aber ganz an den Rand (wie ein Frame) geht es nicht...hier mal ein Screen:







http://www32.brinkster.com/razorz/test.jpg


hm,....oder mache ich etwas falsch?! Es soll richtig wie ein Frameset aussehen und wenn da noch Platz an den Seiten ist ist es ja nicht so...

noch mehr hilfe wäre schön..


----------



## daleIlowmo (20. August 2003)

also , in der ganzen seite eine seite zu öffnen kannst du mit target="_parent" realisieren , das andere weiß ich leider nicht...


----------

